# Anime Awards 2018 Thread (NOMINATION PHASE OVER)



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Welcome to the Naruto Forums Anime Awards of 2018 (Presented by Squarespace)! 2018 saw some awesome and not so awesome shows. Just like the Oscars this year, there is no host removal of any category; every category will get the recognition they deserve!

*
I FORGOT ALL THE SHOWS THAT AIRED IN 2018!*
Here are the shows that aired in 2018:





*WHAT ARE THE AWARDS CATEGORIES?*
The awards categories are broken into four groups:

Main Best Awards:

*Spoiler*: __ 























Worst Awards:

*Spoiler*: __ 

















Genre Awards:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Miscellaneous Awards:

*Spoiler*: __ 










*HOW DO I PARTICIPATE?*
In the first phase of the Anime Awards, you will choose a nominee for each awards category that you think deserves the award. Once the nominees have been counted for after the nomination phase, the top 5 nominees of each category will be chosen as the nominees. In the second phase of the Anime Awards, you will vote on said nominees for each category. You can pick and choose whatever category suits you; you don't have to nominate something in every category if they don't apply to you. You don't have to vote for every category either.

*WHAT IS THE DEADLINE?*
We are trying something slightly different this year. Instead of having you choose your picks for all 25 categories in two weeks, we will open up the nomination phase for one category group (Main Awards, Worst Awards, Genre Awards, Misc. Awards) at a time for one week. This way, you have a lot of time to really think about your choices and nail them down. There's no rush! So for example, this first week of nominations will be for the Main Awards. After one week, the Main Awards nominations will be closed and the second group of categories, the Worst Awards, will open up. And the process repeats for all the other groups. You can still be ahead of the game and vote for as many categories as you want if you're confident in you nominations. I won't count them until their respective nomination period starts if you decide to change it.

*Nomination Deadlines:*
*Main Best Awards nominations: April 8 - April 15 (OVER)*
*Worst Awards nominations: April 15 - April 22 (OVER)*
*Genre Awards nominations: April 22 - April 29 (OVER)*
*Misc. Awards nominations: April 29 - May 6 (OVER)*

The voting phase will start a week or so after the nomination phase. Similar to the nomination phase, the voting phase will open up with one category group at a time. You will have a week to vote on said categories. The dates are TBD. Let's see how the nomination phase goes. 

*TEMPLATE:*
You can use this template to list your nominations


*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime:
Best Studio:
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime):
Best Protagonist:
Best Antagonist:
Best Boy:
Best Girl:
Best Movie:

*
Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime:
Worst Boy:
Worst Girl:
Worst Protagonist:
Worst Antagonist:


*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance:
Best Action:
Best Comedy:
Best Drama:
Best Ecchi:
Best Thriller:
Best Sports:


*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple:
Best Continuation (an anime that aired for more than one season):
Best Opening:
Best ED:
Best Underdog Anime (an anime where you didn't expect much from going into it, but it turned out to be a show you liked):
Most Disappointing Anime:


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2019)

AH so many to think about! Will be editing this post when I get round to looking at what I watched last season. Also may change a few times to don't have my input until I've got it final.

Also for genre awards, is it possible to add sport in there? There was a lot of very good sports anime last year and I wouldn't want to see them muscled out in other categories.

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: Sora yori mo Tooi Basho
Best Studio: Madhouse
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): Megalo Box
Best Protagonist: Tatsumi, Koutarou (Zombieland Saga)
Best Antagonist: Tokushirou Tsurumi (Golden Kamuy)
Best Boy: Azusagawa, Sakuta (Bunny Girl)
Best Girl: Kagamihara, Nadeshiko (Yuru Camp)
Best Movie:

*
Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime:
Worst Boy:
Worst Girl:
Worst Protagonist:
Worst Antagonist:


*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance: Bunny Girl
Best Action: Golden Kamey
Best Comedy: Asobi Asobase
Best Drama: Sora yori mo Tooi Basho
Best Ecchi:
Best Thriller:
Best Sports: Kaze ga Tsuyoku Fuiteiru


*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple: Sakurajima, Mai & Azusagawa, Sakuta (Bunny Girl)
Best Continuation (an anime that aired for more than one season): Steins;Gate 0?
Best Opening: Hanebado OP

Best ED :Steins;Gate 0 ED 1

Best Underdog Anime (an anime where you didn't expect much from going into it, but it turned out to be a show you liked): Asobi Asobase
Most Disappointing Anime: Kakuriyo no Yadomeshi (dropped this one really late on into the show, the first half was great but the second half just seemed to drag).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

@Lewd you are so demanding!

jk. yeah, I can do that. I just need to whip up an image for a Sports category. The other host didn't make one so I couldn't steal it.


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> @Lewd you are so demanding!
> 
> jk. yeah, I can do that. I just need to whip up an image for a Sports category. The other host didn't make one so I couldn't steal it.


I would give you a hand, but retired and all.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Lewd said:


> I would give you a hand, but retired and all.




ur dead to me


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> ur dead to me



Well I guess being retired is like being dead.


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2019)

@blakstealth are we counting anime that was 2 cour split over Fall 2018 and Winter 2019 as 2018 anime or 2019 anime?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Lewd said:


> @blakstealth are we counting anime that was 2 cour split over Fall 2018 and Winter 2019 as 2018 anime or 2019 anime?


I count it as 2018 anime. Whatever started airing in 2018 counts.I held off on the awards until Slime finished airing, so... :rimusmug


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I count it as 2018 anime. Whatever started airing in 2018 counts. So basically, anything that is listed by MAL for those four seasons counts.I held off on the awards until Slime finished airing, so... :rimusmug


Oh okay lol, that'll throw out my 3-gatsu nomination then since it started airing in 2017 and then into 2018. 

If it was the first half, I could see Slime getting an award but the second half fell kinda flat.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Lewd said:


> If it was the first half, I could see Slime getting an award but the second half fell kinda flat.


I can't..... disagree with you there


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Lewd said:


> AH so many to think about! Will be editing this post when I get round to looking at what I watched last season. Also may change a few times to don't have my input until I've got it final.


also mind the new deadlines. We're not gonna do all this in two weeks anymore!


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> also mind the new deadlines. We're not gonna do all this in two weeks anymore!



oh that's fine, I'll probably have them done by tomorrow or Wednesday. Just thought I'd let you know I'll be changing the post.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Lewd said:


> oh that's fine, I'll probably have them done by tomorrow or Wednesday. Just thought I'd let you know I'll be changing the post.


that's okay. I won't count anything until the deadline anyways. change and modify as you please


----------



## Blade (Apr 8, 2019)

*Best Anime: megalo box
Best Studio: bones
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): in the battle between all might vs all for one
Best Protagonist: vegeta
Best Antagonist: broly
Best Boy: don't care
Best Girl: don't care
Best Movie: dbs broly movie*


----------



## Lew (Apr 8, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> that's okay. I won't count anything until the deadline anyways. change and modify as you please


What does presented by Squarespace mean? You memeing or something?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Lewd said:


> What does presented by Squarespace mean? You memeing or something?


It means I don't have to take responsibility for any rules and conditions that people might disagree with for these awards. You can blame Squarespace.

Whether you need a domain, website, or online store, make your next move with Squarespace. You can use Squarespace to easily design your websites. Squarespace is flexible for any kind of website whether you're an artist, musician, designer, or even a forum user. Squarespace keeps your code up to date so that you don't have to worry about updating your site for new web browsers. It also has beautiful, stylish, and cool templates to choose from. Squarespace has 24/7 award-winning customer service. Squarespace also offers a unique domain experience that's fully transparent and easy to set up. Use offer code "ANIMEAWARDS2018" for 10% off your first purchase!


----------



## Brian (Apr 8, 2019)

I don't think I watched as much to fill all the categories but I'll try (might add more later)

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: *3-gatsu no lion S2*
Best Studio:
Best Animation *Shingeki no Kyojin S3*
Best Protagonist: *Ash Lynx (Banana Fish)*
Best Antagonist: *Charlotte Katakuri (One Piece)*
Best Boy: *Bruno Buccellati (JJBA Vento Aureo)*
Best Girl: *Mai Sakurajima (Bunny Girl Senpai)*
Best Movie:

*
Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime:
Worst Boy:
Worst Girl: 
Worst Protagonist:
Worst Antagonist: *Alexis Leskinen (Steins;Gate 0)*


*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance: *Bunny Girl Senpai*
Best Action: *Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Vento Aureo*
Best Comedy: *Asobi Asobase*
Best Drama: *3-gatsu no lion S2*
Best Ecchi:
Best Thriller: *Banana Fish*
Best Sports:


*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple: *Mai X Sakuta (Bunny Girl Senpai)*
Best Continuation: *3-gatsu no lion S2*
Best Opening:


Best ED:


Best Underdog Anime: *A Place Further Than The Universe*
Most Disappointing Anime: *Steins;Gate 0*


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Lewd said:


> Oh okay lol, that'll throw out my 3-gatsu nomination then since it started airing in 2017 and then into 2018.
> 
> If it was the first half, I could see Slime getting an award but the second half fell kinda flat.


Hm....you know what. After thinking about it, I think that 3gatsu S2 can count. those splitcour/multiseason shows are always a gray area. But I'll let them count. Whatever you see on the seasonal charts listed in those MAL charts are allowed after all.


----------



## Tri (Apr 8, 2019)

Best Anime: Devilman Crybaby
Best protagonist: Akira Fudo
Best Boy: Bruno Buccellati
Best Girl: Trish Una
Best Movie: Dragon Ball Super Broly

I’ll edit this as more come to mind because I don’t remember a whole lot from 2018


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

Blade said:


> *Best Anime: megalo box
> Best Studio: bones
> Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): in the battle between all might vs all for one
> Best Protagonist: vegeta
> ...


just letting you know that the Best Animation category is for animes in general, not specific scenes from an anime.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 8, 2019)

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: Hinamatsuri
Best Studio: Studio Bones
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): Violet Evergarden
Best Protagonist: Rimuru (Tensei Slime)
Best Antagonist: Yuri (Megalo Box)
Best Boy: Kotarou Katsumi (Zombieland Saga)
Best Girl: Mai Sakurajima (Seishun Buta Yarou)
Best Movie: Non Non Biyori Movie: Vacation


----------



## Mako (Apr 8, 2019)

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: *Yuru Camp *(C-Station)
Best Studio: *Kyoto Animation* // _Honorable mention: BONES_ is a close second.
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): *Violet Evergarden* (Kyoto Animation) -- easy win
Best Protagonist: *Lupin *(Lupin the Third)
Best Antagonist: *Captain Tsurumi* (Golden Kamuy)
Best Boy:  *Lupin* (Lupin the Third)
Best Girl: *Rin Shima* (Yuru Camp) // Honorable mention: Anzu (Hinamatsuri)
Best Movie: *Liz and the Blue Bird *(Kyoto Animation)

*
Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime: *Darling in the Franxx* (A1/TRIGGER)
Worst Boy: *Hiro* (Darling in the Franxx)
Worst Girl: *Zero Two* (Darling in the Franxx)
Worst Protagonist: *Hiro* (Darling in the Franxx)
Worst Antagonist: *Alexis L w/e his name was* (Steins;Gate 0)


*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance: *Bloom Into You* (Troyca)
Best Action: *Lupin the Third: Part V* (Telecom)
Best Comedy: *Hinamatsuri* (Feel) // Honorable mention: _Yuru Camp_
Best Drama: *Banana Fish* (Madhouse)
Best Ecchi: N/A
Best Thriller: N/A
Best Sports: *Run With the Wind* (Production IG)


*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple: *Yuu x Touko* (Bloom Into You)
Best Continuation (an anime that aired for more than one season): *Golden Kamuy *(geno)
Best Opening: (Lupin the Third: Part V)
Best ED:  // Honorable mention: 
Best Underdog Anime (an anime where you didn't expect much from going into it, but it turned out to be a show you liked): *Hisone to Maso-tan* (BONES) // _Honorable mention: Revue Starlight_ (Kinema Citrus)
Most Disappointing Anime: *FLCL Progressive/FLCL Alternative *(Production IG) // Honorable mention: _Persona 5 the Animation _(A1/Cloverworks)


----------



## NO (Apr 8, 2019)

I may come back and do the rest of them but this section of awards is a no-brainer to answer. 
*
Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime: Violet Evergarden
Worst Boy: N/A
Worst Girl: Violet Evergarden
Worst Protagonist: Violet Evergarden
Worst Antagonist: N/A


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Apr 9, 2019)

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: Devilman Crybaby
Best Studio:
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime):
Best Protagonist: Okabe Rintarou, Lupin III
Best Antagonist: Tokushirou Tsurumi
Best Boy: Sakuta Azusagawa
Best Girl:
Best Movie: Dragon Ball Super: Broly, Pokemon Movie: Minna no Monogatari

*
Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime:
Worst Boy:
Worst Girl:
Worst Protagonist: 
Worst Antagonist:


*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance: Koi wo Ameagari no You ni
Best Action: Shingeki no Kyojin Season 3, Jojo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind
Best Comedy: Saiki-kun no Ψ-nan Season 2, Runner up: Hinamatsuri 
Best Drama: Sora Yomi Tooi Basho
Best Ecchi: Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu
Best Thriller: Golden Kamuy (both seasons)
Best Sports: Megalo Box
Best Mecha (Yeah I added this): Full Metal Panic: Invisible Victory!

*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple:
Best Continuation (an anime that aired for more than one season): JoJo's Bizarre Adventure: Golden Wind
Best Opening:
Best ED:
Best Underdog Anime (an anime where you didn't expect much from going into it, but it turned out to be a show you liked): Tensai Shitara Slime Datta Ken
Most Disappointing Anime: Toaru Majutsu no Index III

This is still in progess


----------



## Garcher (Apr 9, 2019)

man this was a not very good year, I barely remember anything (though I obviously haven't nearly watched all shows that came out)

Best Girl: Hanako Honda (Asobi Asobase)


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> man this was a not very good year, I barely remember anything (though I obviously haven't nearly watched all shows that came out)
> 
> Best Girl: Hanako Honda (Asobi Asobase)


I thought last year was a very good year


----------



## Garcher (Apr 9, 2019)

Lewd said:


> I thought last year was a very good year




2017 had stuff like LWA, Dragon Maid, Konosuba, Made in Abyss. What did 2018 have?  

 Might be a bit my personal taste though, I hear a lot of good things about 3-gatsu no Lion for example but haven't touched it because the synopsis makes it look the kind of apathetic pseudo-mature drama I won't enjoy


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> 2017 had stuff like LWA, Dragon Maid, Konosuba, Made in Abyss. What did 2018 have?
> 
> Might be a bit my personal taste though, I hear a lot of good things about 3-gatsu no Lion for example but haven't touched it because the synopsis makes it look the kind of apathetic pseudo-mature drama I won't enjoy


Sora yori mo Tooi Basho
Yuru Camp
Hinamatsuri
Megalo Box
Golden Kamey
Asobi Asobase
Grand blue
Bunny Girl
Zombieland Saga
Kaze ga Tsuyoku Fuiteiru
Devilman CryBaby

All very good anime, and there was some solid picks in every season not included in my list above.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2019)

Ye Xiu said:


> 2017 had stuff like LWA, Dragon Maid, Konosuba, Made in Abyss. What did 2018 have?
> 
> Might be a bit my personal taste though, I hear a lot of good things about 3-gatsu no Lion for example but haven't touched it because the synopsis makes it look the kind of apathetic pseudo-mature drama I won't enjoy



it's actually one of the more heart warming anime out there, the shogi part might be confusing at first but the technicalities aren't the focus.


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2019)

Brian said:


> it's actually one of the more heart warming anime out there, the shogi part might be confusing at first but the technicalities aren't the focus.


Well it's not always heart warming. The characters in the show are insanely well written and the character development throughout the whole cast is solid as well. Nothing has been close to topping it as my favourite anime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lew (Apr 9, 2019)

Plus I'm a big fan of the "shaft" style which can be off putting to some.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2019)

Lewd said:


> Well it's not always heart warming. The characters in the show are insanely well written and the character development throughout the whole cast is solid as well. Nothing has been close to topping it as my favourite anime.



oh for sure, just don't want anyone to think it's one of those pretentious shows, it's pretty well rounded



Lewd said:


> Plus I'm a big fan of the "shaft" style which can be off putting to some.



Outside the neck turns and some visual scenes they don't really force their style all over 3 Gatsu. They most been faithful to the feel of the manga.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2019)

Brian said:


> it's actually one of the more heart warming anime out there, the shogi part might be confusing at first but the technicalities aren't the focus.


3Gatsu was the most time efficient anime I've watched in a long time. I just skipped through ALL the shogi parts.


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> Welcome to the Naruto Forums Anime Awards of 2018 (Presented by Squarespace)! 2018 saw some awesome and not so awesome shows. Just like the Oscars this year, there is no host removal of any category; every category will get the recognition they deserve!
> 
> *
> I FORGOT ALL THE SHOWS THAT AIRED IN 2018!*
> ...


Why is this longer than college homework?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Why is this longer than college homework?


it only looks like college homework if you're still in grade school 

you better participate regardless


----------



## Jon Moxley (Apr 9, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> it only looks like college homework if you're still in grade school
> 
> you better participate regardless



Don't worry bro, I'll try to finish this assignment by the deadline whatever that is


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 9, 2019)

Dean Ambrose said:


> Don't worry bro, I'll try to finish this assignment by the deadline whatever that is


real talk, though. The Main Awards nominations are due by next monday. But as you can see, people can still make the big post with all the categories and fill them out as they see fit. I just won't count anything EXCEPT for what the nomination week is dedicated to. And in this case, it's the Main Awards. Once the first week is up, I won't count anything for Main Awards.  If you need more clarification, then let me know.


----------



## Lew (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm having a tough time deciding, it's hard to remember.


----------



## Lew (Apr 10, 2019)

Right done with my list


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 10, 2019)

Lewd said:


> Right done with my list


wow, you still have until next monday. why don't you procrastinate like the rest of us?


----------



## Lew (Apr 11, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> wow, you still have until next monday. why don't you procrastinate like the rest of us?


Because I was bored


----------



## hcheng02 (Apr 12, 2019)

I'll be honest, I didn't see that many anime in 2018. Here's from the ones I did see. I try to spread them all out so there is some variety in my nominations.
*
Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: Highschool DxD Hero
Best Studio: Passione
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): Highschool DxD Hero
Best Protagonist: Sakuta Azusagawa (Rascal Does Not Dream of Bunny Girl Senpai)
Best Antagonist: Leonard Testarossa (Full Metal Panic: Invisible Victory)
Best Boy: Li Syaoran (Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card)
Best Girl: Sakura Kinomoto (Cardcaptor Sakura: Clear Card)

Best Ecchi: Highschool DxD Hero
Best Couple: Sakura Kinomoto x Li Syaoran
Best ED: Jewelry (CardCaptor Sakura: Clear Card)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vandal Savage (Apr 14, 2019)

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: 3-Gatsu no Lion S2
Best Studio: Kyoto Animation
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): Violet Evergarden
Best Protagonist: Ayano Hanesaki (Hanebado)
Best Antagonist: Tokushirou Tsurumi (Golden Kamuy)
Best Boy: Sakuta Azusagawa (Aobuta)
Best Girl: Mai Sakuraijima (Aobuta)
Best Movie: Liz and the Blue Bird

*
Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime: Ore ga Suki nano wa imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai
Worst Boy: Haiji Kiyose (Kaze ga Tsuyoku Fuiteiru)
Worst Girl: Moeta Kaoruko (Comic Girls)
Worst Protagonist: Yuu Nagami (Ore ga Suki nano wa imouto dakedo Imouto ja Nai)
Worst Antagonist: Pitohui (Sword Art Online Alternative: Gun Gale Online)


*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance: Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai
Best Action: SSSS Gridman
Best Comedy: Asobi Asobase
Best Drama: 3-Gatsu no Lion S2
Best Ecchi: Isekai Maou to Shoukan Shoujo no Dorei Majutsu
Best Thriller: B: The Beginning
Best Sports: Hanebado


*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple: Sakuta Azusagawa and Mai Sakuraijima (Aobuta)
Best Continuation: GeGeGe no Kitarou (2018)
Best Opening: Kokkoku - Flashback
Best ED: Aikatsu Friends - Believe It!
Best Underdog Anime: Hakumei to Mikoshi
Most Disappointing Anime: Full Metal Panic: Invisible Victory

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hit The Badass (Apr 14, 2019)

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: *Jojo's Bizarre Adventure *
Best Studio: *None*
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): *Jojo's Bizarre Adventure *
Best Protagonist: *Ainz Ooal Gown*
Best Antagonist: *N/A*
Best Boy:  *Bucciarati *
Best Girl: *Albedo*
Best Movie: *Dragon Ball Super Broly*

*
Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime: *Darling in the Franxx* (A1/TRIGGER)
Worst Boy: *Hiro* (Darling in the Franxx)
Worst Girl: *Zero Two* (Darling in the Franxx)
Worst Protagonist: *Hiro* (Darling in the Franxx)
Worst Antagonist: *Alexis L w/e his name was* (Steins;Gate 0)


*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance: *Bloom Into You* (Troyca)
Best Action: *Jojo Bizarre Adventure *



*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple: *Yuu x Touko* (Bloom Into You)
Best Continuation (an anime that aired for more than one season): *Jojo Bizarre Adventure*
Best Opening: *Overlord season 3 *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 14, 2019)

Just a reminder that the Main Awards deadline is Monday the 14th.


----------



## Stringer (Apr 14, 2019)

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: *Attack on Titan*
Best Studio: n/a
Best Animation: *B: The Beginning*
Best Protagonist: *Lupin* [Lupin 3rd: Part V]
Best Antagonist: *Gilbert Ross* [B: The Beginning]
Best Boy: Levi Ackerman
Best Girl: torn between Kaela Yoshinaga and Fujiko Mine here... but I'll go with *Fujiko*
Best Movie: *Dragon Ball Super: Broly*

*Genre Awards:*
Best Comedy: *Lupin 3rd: Part V*
Best Thriller: *B: The Beginning*

*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple: *Koku and Yuna* [B: The Beginning]
Best Continuation: *Attack on Titan*
Best Opening: 
Best ED: 
Best Underdog Anime: *B: The Beginning
*
EDIT: done


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 15, 2019)

Today's the last day for Main Best Award nominations to count. Now, nominations for the Worst awards will go for a week.


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2019)

*Worst Awards:*
Worst Anime: Grand Blue
Worst Boy: Katsuki Bakugo  (My Hero Academia)
Worst Girl: Uchika Hanesaki (Hanebado)
Worst Protagonist: Iori Kitahara (Grand Blue)
Worst Antagonist: Administrator (Sword Art Online Alicization)


----------



## Lew (Apr 17, 2019)

Is there a vote thread going up for the main awards now or are we waiting until all the nominations are done?


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 17, 2019)

Lew said:


> Is there a vote thread going up for the main awards now or are we waiting until all the nominations are done?


I was intending on doing the voting after nominations are done. But I'm entertaining the idea of doing it sooner than later.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm a failure, I didn't make the first deadline lmao  I'll do the other ones though. I couldn't really think of stuff for the main categories lol. I'm better with the genres


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 18, 2019)

*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance: Irozuku Sekai no Ashita kara I was gonna say Wotakoi but it was more comedy lol)
Best Action: Attack on Titan I guess
Best Comedy: Asobi Asobase (Gakuen Babysitters was so close lol)
Best Drama: Banana Fish
Best Ecchi:
Best Thriller: Banana Fish
Best Sports: Run with the Wind (Sorry Tsurune T^T)

Oof.. I missed out on nominating I Want to Eat Your Pancreas for best movie..


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> I'm a failure, I didn't make the first deadline lmao  I'll do the other ones though. I couldn't really think of stuff for the main categories lol. I'm better with the genres


I'm still in the process of counting up the main best awards, so if you can come up with nominations for those categories in the next couple days, then I'll let it slide in. If you're just gonna nominate for best movie, then I- I mean Squarespace won't allow it lol.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 18, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I'm still in the process of counting up the main best awards, so if you can come up with nominations for those categories in the next couple days, then I'll let it slide in. If you're just gonna nominate for best movie, then I- I mean Squarespace won't allow it lol.



 Fiiiineeeee


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 18, 2019)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Fiiiineeeee


I hope there isn't a..._problem _here


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> I hope there isn't a..._problem _here



N.. Nooo


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 19, 2019)

*Main Best Awards:*
Best Anime: Banana Fish
Best Studio: Ehhhh.. idk lol
Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): Violet Evergarden
Best Protagonist: Ash Lynx
Best Antagonist: Tokushirou Tsurumi
Best Boy: Ash Lynx
Best Girl: Hanako Koyonagi
Best Movie: I Want to Eat Your Pancreas

There, officer


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 19, 2019)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> *Main Best Awards:*
> Best Anime: Banana Fish
> Best Studio: Ehhhh.. idk lol
> Best Animation (overall animation of the anime): Violet Evergarden
> ...


looks acceptable. I won't let it slide next time.....punk


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Apr 19, 2019)

blakstealth said:


> looks acceptable. I won't let it slide next time.....punk


----------



## blakstealth (Apr 22, 2019)

*Genre Awards:*
Best Romance:Seishun Buta Yarou wa Bunny Girl Senpai no Yume wo Minai
Best Action: My Hero Academia S3
Best Comedy: Asobi Asobase
Best Drama:
Best Ecchi:
Best Thriller: B: The Beginning
Best Sports: Uma Musume Pretty Derby


----------



## blakstealth (May 5, 2019)

*Miscellaneous Awards:*
Best Couple: Mai x Sakuta (Seishun Buta Yarou)
Best Continuation (an anime that aired for more than one season): Mahoutsukai no Yome
Best Opening: Kiss of Death (Darling in the Franxx OP)



Best ED: Grow Up Shine! (Uma Musume Pretty Derby ED)


Best Underdog Anime (an anime where you didn't expect much from going into it, but it turned out to be a show you liked): Asobi Asobase
Most Disappointing Anime: Hanebado


----------



## Joe Maiafication (May 6, 2019)

The only anime made in 2018 I watch is Devilman Crybaby, Slime, Bunnygirl, MHA & Food Wars. Going to watch the a place further than universe next.

Among those my favourite is definitely Devilman Crybaby.


----------



## blakstealth (May 7, 2019)

And with that, the nomination period is done. I'd like to thank everyone for participating. Stay tuned for the voting period!


----------

